# All-American Canner question



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Hi all, I have been canning several years now but have always used a Mirro with a gasket. My dear sweet hubby recently bought me an All-American Canner. I have never used one without a gasket before. I have followed the instructions about oiling the edge but when I am canning with it it is loosing water in one area around the edge between the top and canner. I never experienced this before with a gasketed canner so I was wondering if this is normal with an AA. Its not alot but concerns me.  I will say I do like it, it is the small 4 quart jar size. I wanted something I could fire up for small batches.


----------



## akaRach (Sep 29, 2009)

Mine does the same thing. I have the same size as you as well.

So at the beginning of canning season I usually give that spot a little rub with something coarse (they recommend a fine sandpaper), wash and re-Vaseline the rim on the lid and canner itself.

Sometimes it will spurt out steam still, just a tiny bit but it usually stops when the canner is up to temp. And make sure your stove burner temp isn't too high. I reach 'jiggle' temp at about 5.5 on the stove dial.


----------



## Forestdude (Jun 9, 2012)

Mine has done the same before and then won't do it the next time???? Not so much as to be concerned about. I think it might just be the lid being uneven when I tighten the screws. I try to get it on pretty level before tightening things up. I also like what aka said above


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Thanks so much. I will try giving that area a bit more attention. It has been the same spot both times. It isnt an issue with a short canning project but I wonder if it will be ok on a 90 minute run? Hopefully, I can get it to stop.


----------



## akaRach (Sep 29, 2009)

I have had it boil dry, but I was in denial that shooting steam out 2 feet was ok on a 90 min boil! Thank god I was standing right there and saw the pressure drop right away. My canner was fine, thank god!

I think there is a tiny scratch in the one spot (right by the left handle facing the canner) that possibly rust a little when its been a long time between uses, which causes the leak. 

My problem is that I ASSUME its fine instead of just lightly rubbing the area with an abrasive! It's always good after that.

And I'm crazy perfect with the lid being level all the way around.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

I just now saw this thread. If your All American is losing water between the lid and body, it is almost always because the lid is not on correctly. You have it on uneven or tightened down one side more than another.

When putting the lid on, tighten the first bolt to just snug...not tight. Then do the one on the opposite side of the canner. Work your way around. Then tighten all the bolts. You can usually "eyeball" it and see where your lid isn't down as far as the other side.

P.S. Keep in mind that your All American canner IS the cadillac of canners. Please do not use sandpaper or anything else on the canner. Practice putting the lid on correctly, with nothing but water in your canner, until you are able to get it on without steam escaping. 

The problem 99.9% of the time will NOT be due to imperfections in the canner, but due to "user error".


----------



## akaRach (Sep 29, 2009)

NEVER tighten one nut at a time, always the two opposite at once, and work your way around.


----------



## imthedude (Jun 7, 2011)

ha. very timely post for me. i was just given a very old all-american by my MIL. it was my wife's grandmother's canner that probably dates back to the 30's she thinks. i have a new gauge on it and am excited to fire it up this weekend. i'll keep an eye out for any steam escaping around the edges, but yes all-american does recommend tightening opposing bolts at the same time, working your way around the canner.


----------

